# Bear's Photo Shoot



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great shots of Bear! That is probably a DSLR.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fantastic shots of Bear! Such a handsome dude!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Bear looks like a model! What a beautiful boy!
He's been through so much and looks wonderful!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great shots of Bear, he's a handsome boy. 

His coat is beautiful, so shiny.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks!!! I sent it to my husband and squealed, "look what I made!" And when he came home he was all, "the photo is amazing!!! Great job!"

/preen




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Great pictures of a very handsome guy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cool shots!!!!

Hi Bear!!!!::::::


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great photos. Bear looks awesome!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Love the pictures! Bear looks awesome  love the ones with the ball! Clearly hes enjoying himself

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Great photos. Bear looks to be one happy boy!
I love the head & chest profile shot.(with cat on soffa)

Mike D


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Bear looks great! You did a great job with all the still and action shots!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks so happy in all those shots! Great pics!


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I love the closer profile shot! He's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice pics - he's such a beauty!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pics!
I haven't been on here in awhile. I'm glad Bear is doing well and looking incredibly handsome! 


Jodi


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Gorgeous!
I love Bear.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Fantastic! Not only the moments you captured but technically as well. Owners of goldens don't know how challenging it can be to get good photos of a black dog.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

He makes a great model 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful pictures.
So happy to see Bear enjoying himself !


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

OMG could he be more handsome ! Did you ever do a DNA test to determine what his mix is ? I keep thinking I see a little rot in him as well. He is gorgeous. Such a handsome boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice photo) You dog ia adorable!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Fantastic! Not only the moments you captured but technically as well. Owners of goldens don't know how challenging it can be to get good photos of a black dog.


It really is challenging. I haven't taken any classes on how to work the camera, so it takes me a bit to get the picture I want. Luckily my model absolutely ADORES being the subject. 

Here is a recent one, that I've fallen head over heels in love with.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I started playing with a rudimentary photo editor, and I turned my sig pic into this...









It's amazing what technology can do!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I love the picture of Bear where he's upside down with his tongue hanging out. 

This is a fun photo editor that I use quite a bit: Online image editor pixlr free - fix photos direct in your browser You can edit one picture by clicking on browse or make a collage. Lots of different fun things to do.

You can see the edits I did with pictures I took of my cousins this past fall. I turned the vintage one into an 11x20 canvas and it hangs in my office.  I also used it for my signature picture of my three goldens.


----------

